# Looking for a GSD in spring



## Melanie73 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi! 
I'm looking for a long hair female puppy in the spring. I live in NJ , but would drive up to 4 hours. I found some breeders, but I thought since here are so many experts, I can find some help! Thank you!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Melanie and Welcome! :greet:

I would concentrate on the health and temperament instead of long hair. 

There are many qualified people here to assist you! A little info will help!


*What activities or sports do you plan on doing with him/her.

*What type of lifestyle do you have that will include the dog?



*Which "Type" of GSD are you looking for? Working Line? Show Line? etc.
(see Wildhaus article for types)



*Tell a little about yourself/your family!


*What is your price range? (usual is $1,600 to $3,000)


*Would you consider having a dog shipped if a breeder found a good "match" for you?

Here are some good reading materials!
(German Shepherd and Schutzhund Articles, by Wildhaus Kennels ) 


Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder

German Shepherd Guide - Home


Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs 


Good luck in your search!
Moms


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I agree. Why select a GSD based on hair or coat color? A long hair would be miserable in the heat and humidity of New Jersey. You might consider working line GSDs. They are bred for their minds, and had to have their his and elbows Xrayed and qualified in order to be used for breeding.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A long hair would be just fine and can handle New Jersey with no sweat- lol! What lines were you looking for? Most breeders don't breed for long hair but they do pop up in a litter. If you are not sure visit some shows/training clubs. you want to make sure breeder -Anyline-they do health testing. You can find a shiny or a rotten apple in every lot and lline. I had working line in the past who was quite amazin. I have showlines now and absolutely adore them. Max is superb with our family incredible with our kids so much personality, very charming , highly intelligent so much so he opened a new door to -so many things for us to learn. He is incredibly protective. Our new pup Luna is incredibly sweet and the same time tough as nails.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I've had a working line GSD, West German Showline (WGSL), and a white shepherd... they have all been wonderful companions. Do some research and chose whichever type you prefer for your circumstance. If you want to be the most competitive in a protection sport, go for a working line. 

Whichever "flavor" you chose, the parents should have had their hips/elbows certified by OFA or A-stamped if they are imported. I usually look for breeders who participate in and title their dog in some kind of venue--in my opinion that helps to show that they are professionals. Most breeders I've encountered say that they breed for temperament. I'd ask questions to determine exactly what that means to that particular breeder. 

If you want a long-haired GSD, you can probably find one, but consider temperament first. I might be wary of breeders who only breed for long-haired pups. You might want to research the WGSL dogs. I am no expert, but I think long-haired pups frequently show up in their litters.

(Edit to add: I don't know any breeders in NJ to recommend. If you find one you're interested in, I'm sure folks here would be able to offer some insight).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Melanie! So what are you looking for in temperament and activity level? Do you have kids? Other animals (want to make sure there is no genetic dog aggression in the lines!). Do you want to do any sports with her? Or strictly an active companion?

I personally don't know of any breeder that has long coats in their line but these questions will help you find a good breeder.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Long hair insulates from cold and heat. My long haired collie would bask in the sun longer than Deja (standard coated). If you love the long haired look, you can look for good breeders within that frame. Some breeders of standard coats may even give you a discount on a long coat that showed up in their gene pool as they are not as popular in the working lines.
Enjoy shopping for your puppy, take your time but it is great that you are already starting.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You know breeders that give discounts for long coats? That's interesting. I honestly don't know a single working line breeder that would discount for how a dog looks.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know Hollow hills has a long hair wgsl pup not sure if available and possibly a long hair in the litter just whelped. 
https://m.facebook.com/HollowHillsGSD/?__nodl&refsrc=http://www.google.com/&_rdr
http://www.hollowhillsgsd.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beth at Hollow Hill is a good friend. Very honest and knowledgeable out her dogs. Give her a call and talk to her. She's definitely in your 4 hour range.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

